# 10 oz coke 81-82 tarheel bottles



## arthur (Jul 10, 2008)

To all you coca cola experts I was able to get this 6 pack 10 oz tar heel 81-82 bottles.  Are they worth anything specail or just another promotional bottle at average cost


----------



## arthur (Jul 10, 2008)

1


----------



## lego110 (Jul 12, 2008)

in north carolina everyone has them. you can find them in any junk shop. the only reason i keep mine is that they were my grandmothers. them also made coke cans with the tarheels and wolfpack.


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 12, 2008)

arthur

 Book on them is $5-7 each, but as said it's hard to get that. Duke had one out also. There are some basketball cards for NC an State from 89. Google Richard Mix Coca Cola he has a Commemorative Bottle Checklist out for the Commemoratives. Here's a pic of the wolfpack cards


----------



## arthur (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------

